# Still dreaming of a white...?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Seeing all those calamity pictures of the snowfall in the US I'm wondering, whether this affects your attitude towards the Xmas Season, or the winter season as a whole.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Nothing affects my attitude towards the winter season; as a Finn, I'm _defined_ by my attitude towards the winter season.

"It always comes, it's always cold, it always causes problems, it always seems to last forever; there's nothing to do but to clench your teeth and endure it."

Of course I'm always sorry for the actual victims, though.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I am sorry for the victims too. But: today we had this season's first snowfall in Minsk, and it is beautiful (despite all the people who whine about being cold). I really, really love winter!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Xaltotun said:


> Nothing affects my attitude towards the winter season; as a Finn, I'm _defined_ by my attitude towards the winter season.
> 
> "It always comes, it's always cold, it always causes problems, it always seems to last forever; there's nothing to do but to clench your teeth and endure it."
> 
> Of course I'm always sorry for the actual victims, though.


that is also good advice for life generally.

Meanwhile: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-30119410


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, it'll be 80 degrees around here this weekend. Louisiana hardly ever sees snow.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I was supposed to drive to Buffalo on Tuesday but they closed the Thruway. Something about 4-5 feet in a day being a bit much.

I wouldn't want a winter without snow, but I like it spread out a little.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Never seen any snow in Florida in 19 years here.

Santa wears Bermuda shorts.

Thanks for the memories!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Very sad news from America...

Snowy scenes are lovely to look at, and as a child I liked sledging, but since about the age of eleven, I don't like snow, least of all at Christmas. I feel trapped by it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The only snow anxiety I ever experienced was when driving through it in a rural area, unplowed as if on ice. I never, ever wish to experience that ever again.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Haha I still am dreaming of a white Christmas, though it would be lovely to have someone to spend it with.  I loooooooooove christmas. The other states can send me some of their snow!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> I was supposed to drive to Buffalo on Tuesday but they closed the Thruway. Something about 4-5 feet in a day being a bit much.
> 
> I wouldn't want a winter without snow, but I like it spread out a little.
> 
> View attachment 56489


You know America, the wealth is never distributed equally, so why would Nature be any different? :tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You know America, the wealth is never distributed equally, so why would Nature be any different? :tiphat:


Hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

I feel bad for the people in Buffalo. But that area is prone to that kind of Lake Effect snow. They get it every year. No doubt if I lived there I would hate snow. But as it is I always look forward to that first snow storm. I have a sort of love / hate relationship with snow. I love watching it fall. I love it when it's white and powdery and freshly fallen. But then I have to go out and shovel it!! I don't mind that so much when it's the really light powdery stuff. But all too often we get that heavy wet slop. Ugh!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I live in the greenest part of Canada. We've had winter seasons without snow, including the 2010 winter when we hosted the Winter Olympics. Some years it snows, some years it does not. Rain? Yes we get rain here.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I've always wanted to see snow at Christmas. When I lived in the mountains as a toddler it would sometimes snow a little around my birthday, but this is the Southern Hemisphere here.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

TxllxT said:


> Seeing all those calamity pictures of the snowfall in the US I'm wondering, whether this affects your attitude towards the Xmas Season, or the winter season as a whole.


I love a white Christmas and I like snow very much. But as with everything in life (See above) too much of almost anything is bad. I really feel for those in Buffalo and surrounding areas. I can't even imagine getting that much snow in one day.

Last year was a really rough winter. It never went above freezing here in the Tri-State area (and many other places for that matter) for months. I don't care if it snows two or three feet every two week, as long as there's a thaw in between each snowfall. That was the big problem last year: It never thawed between snow storms. I had snow banks of where I piled the snow up over 7 feet high. It was a bit much last year, but overall, I do love the change of seasons.

V


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Dave Whitmore said:


> I feel bad for the people in Buffalo. But that area is prone to that kind of Lake Effect snow. They get it every year.


They average about 90 inches a year, but some areas there have gotten that in a week.

Snowiest cities in the US (mine just misses the top 10). I don't know if most people would expect Arizona to be represented.

http://www.city-data.com/top2/c464.html


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Never lived anywhere where it snows, and glad!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

As a California transplant in Tennessee, I still like snow. Of course, snow in Tennessee is usually one or two inches that goes away after a couple days. 

The cold, however, I can do without. It's still not as bad as up North, but I hate the cold that sticks to you even after you enter a warm room.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

My whole country derails if there is more than an inch of snow.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

There's never going to be a white Christmas here in coastal California and I'm glad for that


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Tristan said:


> There's never going to be a white Christmas here in coastal California and I'm glad for that


Not with that attitude!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Let it snow all it wants! I won't be afraid. Snow won't keep me from my destiny, even if it causes problems as I travel in the Northeast for grad school auditions. If I can't make an audition, it was meant to be. Still, I'm not gonna WISH for problematic snow, there's no honor in looking for trouble. But I won't let it worry me.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

When I lived in suburban Buffalo the snow was distributed quite unevenly. South Buffalo would get hit with 3-4 feet of snow, from Lake Erie, and Niagara Falls (15 min north) would barely get a dusting. Most of the snow from Lake Ontario heads east and hits North Central New York.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

No. It is just too much snow too early, earlier than expected. A good part of the country, Northern states, are all used to this, the occasional massive snowfall, true blizzards, etc. 

Part of the cold snap just prior those storms in the northeast included waking up one morning with the outside temperature having plunged overnight to 15 fahrenheit / -26.11 Celsius -- in mid-November -- before the official date for winter, and just after a stretch of perfectly moderate autumn temperatures. It held below freezing for a day or two, and it is now again moderate... for a while, anyway

It is just all part and parcel of living here, or for those in upper New York State, there.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tristan said:


> There's never going to be a white Christmas here in coastal California and I'm glad for that


There has been a dusting of snow in the bay area, including along the coast, on the peninsula, San Francisco at least as far south as Palo Alto -- though rare, it happens.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

No snow here.

At least you guys get to experience "all four seasons," which is supposedly an advantage over living in a more temperate climate. Well, that's what all those in New England say whenever it's not winter.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't know about a white Christmas this year, but it looks like we're in for a white Thanksgiving! There's a potentially decent sized snowstorm that's forecast to hit NYC and NJ on Wednesday. The busiest travel day of the year!


----------

